# supersize this



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think I need to steal this idea and have it up the side of the house.

brraaaiiinnnnss


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That wouldn't be at all difficult to do and would look great projected onto the side of a house. We got a similar effect last year quite by accident - the porch light shining through our spider web cast spider shadows on the side of our neighbor's house.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I like it 'cause it's easy. I'd like to have a fire to throw the light. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, be careful or your avatar might actually be your real picture on Halloween night!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> lol, be careful or your avatar might actually be your real picture on Halloween night!!


You've been talking to my wife, haven't you......? I was thinking bonfire.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

I'm having visions of your avatar on the side of your house...running lol Great idea though, the flickering would be awesome.


----------

